# Welche Wanderwege sollen in ein Trail-Netz (nördl. Oberpfalz)?



## franzam (1. Oktober 2021)

Frage an die Biker in der Gegend:
Welche Wanderwege im nördl. Oberpfälzer Wald sollten als shared Trails unbedingt in ein MTB-Streckenetz aufgenommen werden?
Bereich von Mähring im Norden, über Bärnau, Silberhütte, Pleystein bis ungefähr südlich runter nach Nabburg, Oberviechtach. Gerne auch Empfehlungen von Wegen auf CZ-seite.
Bitte um Vorschläge!


----------



## ragazza (4. Oktober 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Frage an die Biker in der Gegend:
> Welche Wanderwege im nördl. Oberpfälzer Wald sollten als shared Trails unbedingt in ein MTB-Streckenetz aufgenommen werden?
> Bereich von Mähring im Norden, über Bärnau, Silberhütte, Pleystein bis ungefähr südlich runter nach Nabburg, Oberviechtach. Gerne auch Empfehlungen von Wegen auf CZ-seite.
> Bitte um Vorschläge!


Meiner Meinung nach gar keine. Zuletzt soll und darf man dann nur noch auf Wegen fahren die explizit dafür frei gegeben sind. Schrecklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pera (6. Oktober 2021)

Frage von einem kritischen Biker außerhalb der Gegend: Warum willst du das wissen? Was geht da vor?


----------



## franzam (7. Oktober 2021)

pera schrieb:


> Frage von einem kritischen Biker außerhalb der Gegend: Warum willst du das wissen? Was geht da vor?


Vor geht, dass einige Kommunen im Oberpfälzer Wald extern was planen lassen. Der Forst hat mich gefragt, wie wir uns ein Trailangebot, bzw.  Wegenetz vorstellen. Das ganze erstmal rein aus Bikersicht ( ohne evtl. vorhandene kritische Problemstellen zu berücksichtigen).


----------



## LeFritzz (8. Oktober 2021)

Leider stelle ich gerade in letzter Zeit vermehrt fest, dass bei Kommunen, Behörden, dem Forst etc. eine Meinung vorherscht, welche die Gesetzeslage in Bayern auf den Kopf stellt.

Vom Gesetz ist geregelt, dass *alle geeigneten Wege* befahren werden dürfen. Die Zusammenfassung der einschlägigen Gerichtsurteile läuft darauf hinaus, dass ein Weg dann geeignet ist, wenn er sich befahren lässt; ungeignete Wege lassen sich nicht befahren.

Die Meinung der Kommunen, Behörden, des Forstes und privater Waldbvesitzer sieht aber mehrheitlich so aus, dass Wege erst einmal explizit "freigegeben" und "ausgewiesen" werden müssten, damit dort das Mountainbiken zuklässig ist.

Ich sehe die Gefahr, dass bei der Planung, welche Du ansprichst, Franz, von dieser irrigen Interpretation der Befahrungsrechts ausgegangen wird. Dem müssen wir massiv entgegentreten. Wenn Du also nach dem Wegenetz und Trailangebot gefragt wirst, dann weise erst mal auf die allgemeinen Befahrungsrechte hin.


----------



## franzam (8. Oktober 2021)

Die Forstbetriebe in der Gegend wissen eigentlich alle, dass ich kein Freund von Verboten irgendwelcher Art bin. Wir haben z.B. auch darüber geredet, dass, wenn Sperrungen aus Naturschutzgründen notwendig sind, diese für alle Naturnutzer gelten müssen...  

Zudem ist es besser miteinander zu reden, bevor wieder _sinnvolle?_ Planungskonzepte auf den Tisch liegen. Frei nach dem Motto: Hier geplanter Bikepark, dafür dort gesperrt....
Es ist doch gut, wenn es von vornherein eine positive Zusammenarbeit gibt und der Forst uns frägt, wie wir es machen würden.


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Oktober 2021)

Ist das dasselbe wie die Umfrage hier:





__





						Modellprojekt Wandern, Mountainbike, Trekking – Naturpark Fichtelgebirge
					






					naturpark-fichtelgebirge.org
				




?


----------



## franzam (13. Oktober 2021)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Ist das dasselbe wie die Umfrage hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein eigentlich nicht. Die Frage von mir oben ist ein Privatvergnügen von Forst und IG Stoapfalz. Einfach mal ein Austausch abseits der staatlichen und gewerblichen Tourismusplanern


----------



## franzam (13. Oktober 2021)

Bei dieser Umfrage:




__





						Modellprojekt Wandern, Mountainbike, Trekking – Naturpark Fichtelgebirge
					






					naturpark-fichtelgebirge.org
				



weiß ich nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Die IG Oberfranken und die IG Stoapfalz sollten als Ansprechpartner bekannt sein
Abgesehen davon stellts sich mir oft die Frage, was eigentlich eine Qualitätssteigerung bei Biken und Wandern ist...


----------



## scratch_a (13. Oktober 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon stellts sich mir oft die Frage, was eigentlich eine Qualitätssteigerung bei Biken und Wandern ist...



In vielen Köpfen bedeutet das wohl "Ausschluss der jeweils anderen"


----------



## LeFritzz (13. Oktober 2021)

Wenn schon in der Überschrift das Wort "Lenkung" vorkommt, muss man sich fragen welches Menschenbild da vorhanden ist.
Wir sind kein Vieh, dass man "lenken" muss, sondern wir sind vernunftbegabte Wesen, mit denen darüber zu reden möglich ist, "was gut und was böse" ist.
Die Arroganz solcher Vereine, anderen vorschreiben zu wollen, was richtig und was falsch sein, die ist unerträglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (13. Oktober 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Wenn schon in der Überschrift das Wort "Lenkung" vorkommt, muss man sich fragen welches Menschenbild da vorhanden ist...


Naja, so krass würde ich es jetzt nicht sehen. Letztendlich ist jede Wanderwegmarkierung eine Lenkung. Wenn die Touristen auf irgendwelchen Wegen in die Natur geführt werden, ist das für mich ok. Allerdings ohne ausschließen einer Gruppe, bzw. wenn Sperrungen aus Naturschutzgründen notwendig sind, dann für alle.


----------



## LeFritzz (13. Oktober 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Naja, so krass würde ich es jetzt nicht sehen. Letztendlich ist jede Wanderwegmarkierung eine Lenkung. Wenn die Touristen auf irgendwelchen Wegen in die Natur geführt werden, ist das für mich ok. Allerdings ohne ausschließen einer Gruppe, bzw. wenn Sperrungen aus Naturschutzgründen notwendig sind, dann für alle.


Doch, lieber Franz, das sehe ich so krass und ich sage Dir auch warum.
Einst war ich auch ja doch so romantisch und voller Strum und Drang, wie diese selbsternannten Weltbeglücker. Was mich und meinesgleichen Stürmer und Dränger damals von denen heute unterscheidet, ist vor allem die Wissensbasis, welche wir damals hatten und welche die heute überhaupt nicht haben.

Ich lasse mich von unwissenden Dümmelchen vielerlei Geschlechts nicht so belehren.

Und deshalb bin ich z.B. gegen diese nur zweigeschlechtliche Gendersternerei. Es müssen vier sein, damit auch sächlich und "unbestimmt" drin vorkommen.

Progessia ad absurdum.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Die Forstbetriebe in der Gegend wissen eigentlich alle, dass ich kein Freund von Verboten irgendwelcher Art bin. Wir haben z.B. auch darüber geredet, dass, wenn Sperrungen aus Naturschutzgründen notwendig sind, diese für alle Naturnutzer gelten müssen...
> 
> Zudem ist es besser miteinander zu reden, bevor wieder _sinnvolle?_ Planungskonzepte auf den Tisch liegen. Frei nach dem Motto: Hier geplanter Bikepark, dafür dort gesperrt....
> Es ist doch gut, wenn es von vornherein eine positive Zusammenarbeit gibt und der Forst uns frägt, wie wir es machen würden.



Also wenn die Frage bzw. der Thread net von dir kommen würd, dann wäre ich echt skeptisch.....sehr skeptisch....ultra skeptisch, mit Tendenz zu megaskeptisch 
Aber da das von dir kommt, bin ich einigermaßen beruhigt  

G.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (2. November 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Die Frage von mir oben ist ein Privatvergnügen von Forst und IG Stoapfalz. Einfach mal ein Austausch abseits der staatlichen und gewerblichen Tourismusplanern


Man lässt Dich in dem Glauben das es dies ist. 

Bei mir würden da die Alarmglocken läuten.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (2. November 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon stellts sich mir oft die Frage, was eigentlich eine Qualitätssteigerung bei Biken und Wandern ist...


Wenn sich beide Fraktionen nur im Biergarten treffen. Ansonsten jeder seine Ruhe voneinander hat.

Man kann noch so freundlich und rücksichtsvoll sein, früher oder später trifft man auf einen Vollpfosten. 

😊


----------



## ragazza (2. November 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Wenn sich beide Fraktionen nur im Biergarten treffen. Ansonsten jeder seine Ruhe voneinander hat.
> 
> Man kann noch so freundlich und rücksichtsvoll sein, früher oder später trifft man auf einen Vollpfosten.
> 
> 😊


Da hast du recht, leider aber auf beiden Seiten. Da brauchen wir uns nichts vorzugaukeln. Ich bin schon oft auf Wanderwegen wie Jurasteig oder Altmühlpanorama gefahren (nicht an WE oder Feiertagen!!). Die Begegnung mit Wanderern war zu 98% lässig. Die (E-)Bikeschwemme der letzten zwei Jahre hat halt leider viele Radler in die Wälder gespült, die weit weg sind von Anstandsetikette. In meinen Hauswäldern musste ich erst jetzt wieder viele Abkürzungen entdecken, wo Radler Serpentinen nicht ausfahren (können) und brutale Direktlinien durch den Hang pflügen. Oft halten sie blockierende Hinterräder für fahrerisches können und schruppen harsch an Fußgänger oder andere Biker heran.
 Ich selbst fahre auch öfters illegal errichtete Trails . Die stehen bei uns teils schon mehrere Jahrzehnte, so halb geduldet und problemlos. Wenn die Entwicklung so weiter geht wie in den letzten Monaten geht das aber wohl bald den Bach runter. Sehr schade. Ich möchte in Zukunft wirklich nicht ausschließlich auf Radwegen oder Bikeparks fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (2. November 2021)

Vollpfosten hab ich bei den Bikern leider prozentual genauso viele erlebt. 

Ansonsten finde ich es positiv, wenn die Forstbehörden sich unsere Sicht der Dinge anhören. Die Wege, auf denen es unter Umständen Ärger geben könnte, kennen die genauso gut wie ich. Wenn jetzt aber schon in voraus mal die Ansage kommt, dass dieser Weg für ein gutes Bike/Trailnetz unentbehrlich ist, ist der Forst sicher vorsichtiger mit Sperrungen


----------



## dopero (2. November 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Frage an die Biker in der Gegend:
> Welche Wanderwege im nördl. Oberpfälzer Wald sollten als shared Trails unbedingt in ein MTB-Streckenetz aufgenommen werden?


Mit Blick auf die bay. Verfassung: alle Wege!


----------



## Deleted 589869 (2. November 2021)

ragazza schrieb:


> Da hast du recht, leider aber auf beiden Seiten.


Das ist wohl wahr.

Ich hatte das große Los am Samstag Vormittag gezogen.
Ich von Waischenfeld Richtung Doos auf dem fränkischen Gebirgsweg. Vor mir ein Wandererpärchen mittleren Alters.
Ich brav hinterher getuckelt. Wo der Weg breiter wird freundlich mal gefragt ob ich vorbei könne.

Darauf die Antwort
NEIN, das ist kein Radweg hier, für euch Deppen habens auf der anderen Seite des Flusses einen Radweg gebaut.
Und ez kehr um und schleich dich so schmeiss ich dich zammtn Radl in die Wiesent nei.

Hab dann garnix mehr gsagt und bin einfach los gefahren, an dem Typ vorbei, dabei hat er mit mit dem Ellbogen seitlich nen leichten Schubser gegeben.

Voll der Choleriker und seine Frau hat bloss blöd gschaut.


----------



## franzam (2. November 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Mit Blick auf die bay. Verfassung: alle Wege!


Es geht hier auch um Ausschilderung


----------



## dopero (2. November 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt aber schon in voraus mal die Ansage kommt, dass dieser Weg für ein gutes Bike/*Trailnetz* unentbehrlich ist, ist der Forst sicher vorsichtiger mit Sperrungen


Wenn es um ein Netz geht, sind doch logischerweise alle Wege notwendig, sonst ergeben sich doch bloß einzelne Fäden und eben kein Netz.


----------



## dopero (2. November 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Es geht hier auch um Ausschilderung


Ja, leider. Denn es ist davon auszugehen, dass es so endet wie von @ragazza beschrieben:


ragazza schrieb:


> … Zuletzt soll und darf man dann nur noch auf Wegen fahren die explizit dafür frei gegeben sind. Schrecklich


----------



## franzam (2. November 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Ja, leider. Denn es ist davon auszugehen, dass es so endet wie von @ragazza beschrieben:


Hoffe und glaube ich nicht. Ausschilderung von Routen gibts ja z.B. im Fichtelgebirge seit mind. 25 Jahren.
Wenn in einem Gebiet öfter darauf hingewiesen wird, dass die Wege in der Region von Radlern und Wanderern gemeinsam genutzt werden, mindert es das Konfliktpotential _meist_ soweit, dass auf weitere Maßnahmen verzichtet werden kann


----------



## Deleted 589869 (2. November 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Es geht hier auch um Ausschilderung


Gibt es doch schon auch in der Opf. Bayrischer Wald genauso.





Ich hatte 23 Jahre lang in Ldkr. NEW eine Firma, die Opf war meine zweite Heimat.

Warum muss jede(r) "Verein /  Organisation etc. Heutzutage sein eigenes Süppchen kochen?


----------



## franzam (2. November 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Gibt es doch schon auch in der Opf. Bayrischer Wald genauso.
> Ich hatte 23 Jahre lang in Ldkr. NEW eine Firma, die Opf war meine zweite Heimat.
> 
> Warum muss jede(r) "Verein /  Organisation etc. Heutzutage sein eigenes Süppchen kochen?


Sind ja meist nicht Vereine, sondern eher die Politik und die Kommunen. So wurde z.b. angeleiert, dass ein Gesamtkonzept für Fichtelgebirge und Steinwald erstellt wird. Biketouren, Lehrpfade, Preiumwanderwege, etc...
Irgendwo hat ein Touristenregion damit angefangen und jetzt müssen die anderen nachziehen. Man könnte ja sonst einen Wettbewerbsnachteil haben. Die Firmen, die zertifizieren und planen, tun ein übriges dazu um das zu fördern...


----------



## Deleted 589869 (2. November 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Sind ja meist nicht Vereine, sondern eher die Politik und die Kommunen. So wurde z.b. angeleiert, dass ein Gesamtkonzept für Fichtelgebirge und Steinwald erstellt wird. Biketouren, Lehrpfade, Preiumwanderwege, etc...
> Irgendwo hat ein Touristenregion damit angefangen und jetzt müssen die anderen nachziehen. Man könnte ja sonst einen Wettbewerbsnachteil haben. Die Firmen, die zertifizieren und planen, tun ein übriges dazu um das zu fördern...


Meinstens kommt halt nix gescheites dabei raus. Bikeschaukel oder die Heiligenstadt Runden sind das beste Beispiel dafür.
Ganz ehrlich, ich bin schon einige offiziell ausgeschilderte Rundkurse gefahren. Egal wo in Bayern, so wirklich mit MTB hat des alles nichts zutun. Der Hauptanteil solcher Wegnetze ist immer Teer und Schotter. Landschaftlich schön anzuschauen, aber sonst halt nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (2. November 2021)

deswegen sehe ich es als Vorteil, von Anfang an dabei zu sein


----------



## Deleted 589869 (2. November 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> deswegen sehe ich es als Vorteil, von Anfang an dabei zu sein


Na dann schau mer mal was bei raus kommt ob deine Rechnung aufgeht wenn die Entscheidungsträger alle dazu stossen 😊

Bin zwar kein Priester aber meinen Segen hast Du 😁


----------



## franzam (2. November 2021)

Wie heißt es so schön: 

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## dopero (3. November 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1366007


Das Problem an diesem Text auf dem obersten Schild ist, dass damit suggeriert wird nur hier in diesem Wegeabschnitt würde eine gemeinsame Nutzung erfolgen.
Da kann man dann darauf warten, bis man auf anderen Wegabschnitten als Radfahrer angemacht wird, weil im Umkehrschluss dort ja keine gemeinsame Nutzung erfolgen darf und natürlich die Fußgänger das Vorrecht darauf haben.
Analog dazu halt, was sich einige aus dem „Fußgänger haben Vorrang“ zusammen dichten.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (3. November 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Das Problem an diesem Text auf dem obersten Schild ist, dass damit suggeriert wird nur hier in diesem Wegeabschnitt würde eine gemeinsame Nutzung erfolgen.


Ganz genau!
Deswegen bin ich der Meinung das solche beschilderten Konzepte für den Allerwertesten sind um es mal Human auszudrücken.

Es müsste daran gearbeitet werden das diese Information klar und Eindeutig im entsprechenden Wege  Gesetz (gültig natürlich grundsätzlich für alle Wege) der jeweiligen regionalen Forstbehörde oder wo auch immer verankert wird.

Der Weg dort hin ist sehr schwer, wenn aber jede Region kompromissbereit  so vor sich hin wurschtelt nur um "Wettbewebsfähig" zu bleiben wird das nie was.


----------



## gandi85 (3. November 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Das ist wohl wahr.
> 
> Ich hatte das große Los am Samstag Vormittag gezogen.
> Ich von Waischenfeld Richtung Doos auf dem fränkischen Gebirgsweg. Vor mir ein Wandererpärchen mittleren Alters.
> ...


Warum rufst du da nicht gleich die Polizei? Sofort anzeigen sowas!


----------



## ragazza (4. November 2021)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Warum rufst du da nicht gleich die Polizei? Sofort anzeigen sowas!


schwierig alleine ohne Zeugen. Mir hat mal ein junger Landwirt total in Rage ohne Grund das Carbon-Hinterrad samt Bremsscheibe zerteten. Der war irgendwie auf Drogen oder so. Die Polizei war am Telefon sehr nett, war aber so überlastet, dass sie eine Stunde gebraucht hätten. Vorher kam der Landwirt mit großen Geldscheinen zurück, entschuldigte sich zutiefst und bezahlte. Er hatte fürchterlich Angst vor der Polizei. Wir waren aber zu zweit, das ist halt immer besser als andersrum.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (4. November 2021)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Warum rufst du da nicht gleich die Polizei? Sofort anzeigen sowas!


Die dann von Pegnitz kommt ... 
Bis die da ist, sind die weg.


----------

